# fog chiller



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

need ideas for a fog chiller i have a box to use but not sure on tubing directions for inside:zombie: 
haunt on
matt
:xbones: :jol: :xbones:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Here you go Grim MonsterList


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

thanks very much


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Hey there GR
Last year I needed a chiller and did not have time to build anything. I used an 8 inch dia. six foot long section of stove pipe or heat duct. I dumped two ten pound bags (22kilos I think) of ice inside it and spread it down the length of it. Then I placed the fogger at one end and shot the fog through the pipe. Not a work of art, but it did the job. The main idea is to chill the fog so it is heavier then the air around it. Think out of the box. (no pun intended)


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

thanks i have an under bed storage box and im just not sure wether to have straight pipe through or a cuved pipe


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

Curved would result in more surface area.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

thanks i wil have to go out and get some pvc next weekend


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

What I did about 4 or 5 yrs. ago used a old shop vac.
I wire 2 dimmer switches ( this enabled me to run the vac a lower speed)in series to the electrical cord of the vac.
Then place a 3 inch aluminum dryer vent tubing into the vac (wound around and around with one end run up the middle to the motor).
Filled it with ice and chilled fog.

that make sense?


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

might have to try that


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

didn't think about that, but most all the big ones are.


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

grim reaper,

Here are some links to my completed fog chiller I made last year.

Fog Chiller

Fog Output Video

I feel that this was a very effective design. It was based on the Deathlord.net Vortex Fog Chiller. I have a few ideas for modification for this year, but I haven't tried them yet.

Here is a link to my 2005 Halloween video. You can see the fog chiller in action. Everyone loved the fog!

Halloween 2005 Video

gmacted


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

thanks


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Hey gmacted,
That chiller sure does the job. I was planning on making one using that design this year, and now I'm convinced. Do you have any heat/melting problems with having the fogger output connected to the PVC pipe?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

gmacted said:


> grim reaper,
> 
> Here are some links to my completed fog chiller I made last year.
> 
> ...


Thats sweet.....How is the fog propelled through the cooler?


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

Otaku,

I had no problems with heat/melting connecting the fogger to the pvc pipe. I needed to use some pipe insulation around the fogger's output to create a seal for the input pvc pipe. This way the fog would not leak out of the input. I was a little concenred at first about heat/melting, but I ran it for four hours on Halloween and had no problems what so ever. I went through about a gallon of fog juice, but heat was not a problem. Everyone loved the fog, especially the little ones.

gmacted


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks, gmacted. Now to hit the garage sales for a large ice chest. BTW, there sure is lot a fog coming down the hill in your video. What fog machine are you using?


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

Dr. Morbious,

The whole key to this design is the pseudo venturi on the input. In this case the venturi is a simple y pvc pipe. A Venturi is based on the Bernoulli principle. Here is a web site that explains it:

Bernoulli Principle

The idea is to create lower pressure in the chamber to cause the fog to be forced into the chamber where it can expand. The open input on the y pvc pipe is where the air is drawn in. If you cover the open input with your hand, you can feel a vacuum. The fog is forced into the chamber (in this case the cooler) where the pressure is lower. The warm fog expands and rises (since warm air rises) and is cooled by the ice. The cool fog then sinks (since cool air sinks) and exits via the output pipe.

That's the simplied technical answer to your question. The simple answer to your question "How is the fog propelled through the cooler?" is physics. Nothing fancy here, just let physics do the job. And as you can see it does it's job very well.


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

Otaku,

The fog machine I am using is a VEI V-950. I bought it new for about ~$225. Vlad also has one of these. It can continuously put out that much fog and it has a 5 liter tank. This fogger is great. It's not cheap, but it sure is well built. You can find them on ebay from time to time. I saw one a few weeks ago that I almost bought. It had a "buy it now" price of $150, but ended up selling for $75. I just decided that the money could go toward some new props. I figured I had enough fog for now. I bought my ice chest at walmart. I found they had the best prices. I don't think they have them out yet, but it won't be long before they do. I ended up using ~50 pounds of ice to fill it. If you get a big fogger makes sure you get a big ice chest becuase the fog sure can eat the ice fast.

gmacted


----------

